# Softening/Rounding Plywood Puzzle Edges



## livewire516 (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm making a puzzle to give to my friends in celebration of their first born (due date in April).
It's an homage to Enzo Mari's "Sedici Pesci" (Sixteen Fishes). 


















However, the times being what they are, I'm making it out of 1/2" Birch Plywood from the BORG (Columbia Forest Products stuff - decent consistency, only one show side and outer veneers are super, super thin). It's all I had on hand, but I think it will look cool.

*What way would you soften the edges? *

I don't have a router, or one of those 1" belt sanders.

I do have a Dremel and flexible shaft extension; I'm considering ordering those 5" long sanding belts for scroll saws. I can of course break the edges by hand with sand paper but I believe the project will look best if I can make the edge as consistent as possible-so that's what I'm aiming for.

It may be worth noting: Being as thin as it is, I'm not sure if it will actually be used as a child's toy - I personally see them as just fun Italian design and interesting conversation pieces. None the less, I want them be pleasant to hold. (I made a another one of Mari's puzzles for another friend out of 1" Maple. I was toddler-proof and I loved how it turned out, but I cut the whole thing by hand with a coping saw and it took way too long to do again).


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would just "break" the edges by hand with fine sandpaper. The outer veneer being as thin as you say, can easily be over sanded if using a machine. It is too easy to slip with a dremel and ruin the part. Then you would have to start from scratch again. If you can find "Arauco" plywood (import from Chile), the face ply is 1/10 to 1/8" thick.


----------

